# Pre-Season Game#2 Knicks vs Mavs



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks vs Mavs*
*Sunday Oct 16, 2005*
*6:00 PM Airing on: MSG*

Finally we get to see our boys in action. Hopefully I can catch at least the 3rd and 4th quarters.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207701


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll be watching this one. Gonna see my Chicago boys, Jamal and Eddy re-united.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

what was the starting lineup for the knicks?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Leading scorers after 3 QTRS: Lee 12, Steph 10, and Q with 10

Leading Rebounders: Curry 5

Lee is all over the place!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LB currently has all the rookies on the floor and we are down by 4 with a little more than 1 minute remaining. Lee looks real impressive.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks down two with 16 seconds left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate is fouled with 7 seconds left in the game, currently at the line. He can tied the game if he hits his free throws. Come on little guy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate hits both free throws to tie the game! Dallas has possession with 7 seconds remaining and calls a time out to set up a play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Van Horn misses the jump shot, but Diop rebounds the ball for the put back. Game is over...currently the refs are reviewing the play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The call stands. Final Score: Knicks 100 Mavs 102.

By the way KVH walked on the last play, that little *****. Anyway I'm excited how our rookies single handily tried to come back and win this game. Frye, Lee, and Robinson were impressive. 

Player of the Game: David Lee 17 points 4 rebounds and 3 steals.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>Photo of the Game:








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Last but not least the Box Score:

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=14>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD class=bodytext align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD class=bodytext align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, IR</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-8</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Steven Barber, IR</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>*TOTALS*</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*31-73*</TD><TD>*2-5*</TD><TD>*38-47*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*36*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*102*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42.5%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*80.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 22 (21)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251016018


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

These kids are going to be beasts...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Watch Thomas trade nate robinson and lee for theo ratliff LOL (that would be pretty crappy). good game by knicks nonetheless.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

KVH walked his *** off


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Watch Thomas trade nate robinson and lee for theo ratliff LOL (that would be pretty crappy).


Negative

I think that's what you hope for. :biggrin:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

David Lee was AWESOME!! He didnt back down from Dirk, and he was all over the court, stealing balls, deflecting passes, throwing perfect outlet passes for layups or dunks, finishing strong with jams on the fast break, and making a few nice inside moves and drawing many fouls and getting to the line. This kid is going to be the steal of the draft..Nate Robinson seemed like he was trying too hard, he will settle down and get it right..Frye has a beautilful touch and will be a good source of offense down low and hitting jumpers like Kurt used to. Frye had a sweet duncan-esque bank shot from about 15 feet..This may be the best Knicks draft ever. I did not care about the loss, it was all about the crowd being buzzed by the exciting and good play of the rookies. :clap:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Great pic of Lee.. thanks for posting that, Kitty. :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> David Lee was AWESOME!! He didnt back down from Dirk, and he was all over the court, stealing balls, deflecting passes, throwing perfect outlet passes for layups or dunks, finishing strong with jams on the fast break, and making a few nice inside moves and drawing many fouls and getting to the line. This kid is going to be the steal of the draft..Nate Robinson seemed like he was trying too hard, he will settle down and get it right..Frye has a beautilful touch and will be a good source of offense down low and hitting jumpers like Kurt used to. Frye had a sweet duncan-esque bank shot from about 15 feet..This may be the best Knicks draft ever. I did not care about the loss, it was all about the crowd being buzzed by the exciting and good play of the rookies. :clap:


I give credit to David Lee since he is a rookie, and he was going up against one of the superstars in the NBA and around the world... in Dirk Nowitzki.. If he continues to play like that in the regular season and playoffs that will help/benefit for the New York Knicks. :cheers:


----------

